# Google Play video error 43 couldn't fetch license?



## jkbrootz (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone on a jb rom have success getting Google Play videos to work? I I've tried the root check-less apk and temp root; neither work.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't use Google play video. 
But I do know the developer section is for Rom releases or kernel releases.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrong section. Development is for releases only

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkbrootz (Jul 1, 2012)

Oops.. Where do i put a topic like this?

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Also wondering about how to bypass this because I can't access them on my gnex or my rooted n7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkbrootz (Jul 1, 2012)

droidmakespwn said:


> Also wondering about how to bypass this because I can't access them on my gnex or my rooted n7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Try using the ota root keeper app. Dl from market and open. Temp unroot then try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelolotov (Feb 23, 2012)

jkbrootz said:


> Try using the ota root keeper app. Dl from market and open. Temp unroot then try
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not OP, I'm running Hashcode's CM9 on my Droid 4, I tried this with Superuser and OTA Root Keeper, and it still won't work for me, it works on stock, but nowhere else.


----------

